# Melo 2 replacement glass



## jguile415 (22/2/16)

As the title suggests i'm looking for replacement glass for my melo 2. I dropped it, it broke and now I'm sad. I dont use this tank often but it's nice to have around as it is simple and great for when I'm too busy to re-coil or re-wick.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/2/16)

We have Melo 2 replacement glass at R40 each. Not on our website but available from our shops or can ship if required

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jguile415 (23/2/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have Melo 2 replacement glass at R40 each. Not on our website but available from our shops or can ship if required


Excellent! Thank you


----------

